# Squirrel CAge Motor Sizing



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

What would you size the OCPD and Conductors for this motor?

Motor code: HXR 400LF2
Ex-protection: eX Na iic t3 gC
Mounting Designation: IM 1001
Enclosure: IP 55
Cooling Method: IC 411
Insulation: Class F
Standards: IEC, IEC 60079-15
Max Amient Temp: 42 degrees Celsius
Max Altitude: 1000 m.a.s.l.
Duty Type: S1
Temp. rise: Class B (RES)
Stator winding connection: Star
Rated Output: 300 kW
Voltage: 6000 V +/-5%
Frequency: 50 Hz
Speed: 2971 rpm
Current: 33 A
Relat. Starting Current: 5.8 (6.4)
Relat. Starting Torque: 0.6
Relat Max Torque: 2.3
No load current: 7 A
Rated torque: 964 Nm


----------



## fanelle (Nov 27, 2011)

It depends on what type of OCPD you are going to use. Code changes depending on what you are going to use.


----------



## Cujo (Feb 4, 2012)

I have idea about size, but im not sure where i would get wire rated for 6000V.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Since you ripped that picture and all the text from a surplus motor for sale on the 'net, I'm not sure why you'd really care.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> Since you ripped that picture and all the text from a surplus motor for sale on the 'net, I'm not sure why you'd really care.


Studying squirrel cage / induction motors tonight


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

MDShunk said:


> Since you ripped that picture and all the text from a surplus motor for sale on the 'net, I'm not sure why you'd really care.


Snap!


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Cletis said:


> Studying squirrel cage / induction motors tonight


Ok Cletis how about 60A Time delay fuse, or 80A inverse time CB ?


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

dronai said:


> Ok Cletis how about 60A Time delay fuse, or 80A inverse time CB ?


I dont know? Is that right? No special
Rules or anything over 1000v is there?


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

cletis said:


> i dont know? Is that right? No special
> rules or anything over 1000v is there?


 
240.83(e) & 240.60 (b)


----------

